# New Online Vids: Back Door P-38s, B-29s Target Invisible, plus Memphis Belle, more



## zeno303 (Jun 5, 2008)

Zeno’s Warbird Video Drive-In June 2008 Newsletter

Hello World War 2 plane fans ---

You’re invited to drop by Zeno's Drive-In Zeno's Warbird Video Drive-In - World War 2 airplane videos playing live online to view this month’s action packed collection of five WW2 combat aircraft documentary films playing for free, on line.

Now showing “At the Matinee”





“The Back Door Gang: 430th FS Color Scrapbook” (Color) Premier! Drive-In Exclusive. Newly discovered color film of the 430th FS, 474th FG, 9th Air Force. From the get go, the 474th was configured as a P-38 ground attack unit, though they also provided bomber escort and level bombing, led by Norden equipped "Droop Snoops." One of three P-38 squadrons in the 474th, the 430th's, call sign was "Back Door," and its planes and pilots are featured in this film from the Spring of 1945 at their base in Florennes, Belgium, a former Luftwaffe Night Fighter base. You'll see intense (and rare) color gun camera film showing strafing attacks inside Germany, as well as color footage of B-26s and a P-61 Black Widow. Perhaps most memorable are the all too brief, silent portraits of the men who flew those dangerous missions. It's amazing how color film brings 60+ year old images to life.




“Target Invisible” Premier! Remarkable documentary on how airborne radar was used for navigation and bombing on B-29 night strikes against Japan. Rare footage of radar in action on an actual Superfortress mission. This story was so highly classified, it couldn't be told to the American people until after Japan surrendered.




“A Day with the A-36s” (Color) Exclusive version. This unique documentary features very rare color combat footage of an A-36A "Invader," (ground attack version of the P-51 Mustang) fighter/bomber squadron in action in Sicily. The A-36A was equipped with the Mustang's original Allison engine, as opposed to the Rolls Royce Merlin adapted so successfully in the escort versions, which worked just fine for low level work. There are dive breaks on the wings too! This exciting film includes incredible cockpit views of actual ground attack runs as well as fascinating views of a captured air Italian base. One of the hidden gems in this film are up close views of captured or destroyed Axis aircraft, including an He 111, FW-190, Ju 88, and a rare view of an intact Italian Macchi 202 "Folgore" in full desert cammo.




“The Memphis Belle” (Color) chronicles the 25th mission of the Boeing B-17 Memphis Belle, flying into Germany to strike the all important U-boat submarine pens at Wilhemshaven. This is the original wartime documentary, written and directed by legendary Academy Award winner William Wyler. (Don't confuse this "original" Memphis Belle with the well intentioned but flawed Hollywood fluff piece produced in the 1990s.) You'll see Capt. Robert Morgan and the men of the B-17 "Memphis Belle," 324th Squadron, 91st BG, going about their deadly business in rare Technicolor footage. The mission shown in the film is both routine and climactic, because 25 missions completed meant the crew could rotate out of combat. It's a measure of both the times and the men who flew these planes that several of the Belle's crew signed on for more missions, finishing the War flying B-29s against Japan. (See them in Target Tokyo.)




“Target Tokyo” Follow the men of the 21st Bomber Command and their B-29 Super Fortresses from their training base in Grand Island, Nebraska, to the newly built air base at Saipan and right into the first 3,000 mile raid on Tokyo. Great up close and personal footage of the lives of air ground crews, along with rare B-29 combat film shot on that first big raid on the Nakajima aircraft plant. Features cameos of crew members of the famous B-17 "Memphis Belle," who signed up for another tour of duty to fly B-29s against Japan. Narrated by Ronald Reagan with outstanding life Magazine style Black and White cinematography

If you haven't stopped by Zeno's Drive-In before, we also feature 1940-45 vintage WWII Army Navy films and pilot’s manuals on how to fly the F4U, F6F, P-38, P-39, P-40, P-47, P-51, P-61, TBF/TBM, AT-6/SNJ, B-17, B-24, B-25, A-20, A-26, B-26, B-29, and Stearman N2S . Alert! – Alert! There’s been an F-86 jet sighted over Zeno’s Drive-In!

That's over 16 hours of rockin' World War II props for free viewing over the Internet!

Coming soon: A new film that will warm the hearts of P-47 fans everywhere! (Almost ready!)

Tally-ho!

Zeno

Zeno’s Warbird Video Drive-In /World War II Aviation Videos. Celebrating 10 years on the Internet 1997-2007 Zeno's Warbird Video Drive-In - World War 2 airplane videos playing live online

PS, If you have any concerns about using the RealNetworks RealPlayer to watch our videos, I recommend using the “RealAlternative” media player instead. It will play RealVideo files just fine, is independently produced, and has none of the purported vices (adverts etc) of RealNetworks RealPlayer. You can download the RealAlternative player here: 

Free-Codecs.com :: Download Real Alternative 1.80 : Real Alternative will allow you to play RealMedia files without having to install RealPlayer/RealOne Player


----------

